# Canada Appple App Store?



## czarl (May 13, 2008)

Is there a difference between the apps when you are logged into the App store in the US and Canada?

The reason I ask is because I have an RSS feed from Pinchmedia.com that tells me all the new Apps released (yes, this feeds my addiction), but often I can't find them on my phone.

In particular, I couldn't find Flycast today, StepTrakLite, Geocaching ToolKit and apparently there is an official Ebay app.

thanks...I tried searching before posting.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, there's a difference.

Get a US iTunes account like this:

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...et-us-itunes-account-free-no-credit-card.html

and sign in with that account, and you'll see the US iTunes Apps.

Enjoy.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes. The developers have an option to restrict content to specific countries.

That being said, I have only found a few apps that seemed to be available in the US but not Canada.

The App Store search database seems to take a bit longer to update with newest additions as well. If something is just released it's possible it wouldn't appear when searching for it (but a direct link would work).


----------



## czarl (May 13, 2008)

thanks for the replies, I am usually at *cough* work when I am looking for new Apps, so I will have to send the links home and search on iTunes, or use the direct link.

:clap:


----------

